# Clovelly Tue 8th Jan, last crack at the prize.



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pretty keen to hit Cloey / Wedding Cake tomorrow morning. After all this big stuff and the new moon this week hoping it could be worthwhile. Also I am taking off overseas for a few weeks pretty soon so reckon this could be my last crack at a big king for some time.
Maybe start with squid, then go from there.

Launch options are the ramp (monster could be up on the return :shock: ) or the stairs and beach end (trolley down to stairs then carry.....you help carry mine, I'll help carry yours! mcuh easier with 2 people  )

Any one keen

Cheers Dave


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Dave, conditions on seabreeze are looking good for tomorrow morning. I am keen - I will get there before sunlight and try to jig up some bait. I will launch through the rock monster and re-assess on return.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd love to get out there again - but can't make tomorrow, but hopefully Wednesday. Go well !!!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deano, 
I'm only a 50 / 50 chance for getting out there tomorrow.
Will try to get out there and get amongst them. Might see you then!

Cheers Dave


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm a definite, so if anyone else thinking of going I'll see you there.


----------

